# Dont Watch the Movie Waking Life



## MSM

Guys...if you still ahve DP and DR, dont watch the movie Waking Life...its an amazing movie but it just talks about philosophy and the maing theme is dreams and they constantly talk about life not being real and that this world is fake and a dream and whatnot. So please if you have DP/DR, DONT watch this movie!


----------



## Dprsnlized

oh wow, this is probably a bad idea, but now I want to see this movie. I just added it to my movie queue online. Im probably going to hate myself after this. They should really make a movie about Depersonalization.


----------



## MSM

its mainly centered around lucid dreaming and philosophy. Its really really good, bu again, if you have DP/DR, dont watch tille your ready.


----------



## Xu

I'm going to take your advice on it honestly.. I watched some older movies for the first time ever recently and they *really* made me sink deeper into myself. ie, Fight Club.

It really is more difficult for me than handling my own self-hypnosis, when I watch such things. I tend to really attach myself to movies :/

On the other hand, I'm watching an old anime with a good story (this is rare) and it makes me feel quite good <3


----------



## hurley

> I watched some older movies for the first time ever recently and they really made me sink deeper into myself. ie, Fight Club.


That is so true, quality film but it makes you think wayyyy too much...'How much can you really know about yourself if you've never had a fight.' It's the same with one of my favourite TV programmes, The Sopranos.


----------



## More&Faster

i've been lurking here for about an hour thinking i probably have DP and after reading this thread i'm pretty sure i do. watching movies like that seriously gives me an anxiety attack and sets me back to where i was a couple years ago.

Fight Club is a really bad one for me too


----------



## CECIL

I watched Waking Life when I had DP and I had a great time. Sorry.

My favourite scene was when the kid is talking to the guy in the room about Lucid Dreaming. The man tells the kid one way to check if you're dreaming is to switch a light switch on and off - if the light doesn't change in the room then you know you are dreaming. Very cool scene 8)

Incidentally, I reccomend Lucid Dreaming to anyone. Ironically I was only ever able to do it when I was constantly paranoid about being real - if you keep reality checking while you are awake you eventually end up doing it while asleep, which is how you begin to lucidly dream. You don't have to have DP to do it, but it certainly helps :lol:

You ever think that all of your ideas about reality being an illusion are actually true and you're just looking at it the wrong way?


----------



## dreamvertigo

Since I have been dealing with DP I have found it extrememly difficult to watch and enjoy any movie. However, I do have this obsession with The Matrix. The whole red pill blue pill thing makes me think that I took the red pill and vanished down the rabbit hole


----------



## Ayato

Actually, since I have DP/DR I really love watching those kind of movies b/c I can relate to them. Maybe I just like to wallow in my misery, i dunno. I've stopped fighting with my DP/DR and just accepted the fact that I have it for now. Some other good questioning of reality type movies: The Matrix, Vanilla Sky, Dark City, The Thirteenth Floor, Lathe of Heaven(the original, not the new one), eXistenZ, Serial Experiments Lain, Total Recall, Blade Runner...Basically anything Philip K Dick inspired. He was schizophrenic, after all.

http://www.greencine.com/list?action=vi ... istID=9312 <-made a list if you are interested


----------



## anotaxes

They have made a movie, its called NUmb, i have yet to watch it but it looks really good.


----------



## JaoDP123

I've seen that movie and yeah DP people should not watch it. We are too hyper cognitive already so that shite will do nothing but zombify your face off


----------



## AlexXD

I've seen this movie twice (once before DP and once during) and i have not noticed that it has made my DP any worse...
Just my two cents.


----------



## Fant?me

Dick's A Scanner Darkly had me buzzing for a good 24 hours. I've got the balls to watch most anything. A Scanner Darkly and Irreversible were the only two movies to send me plunging into a mental hell state.


----------



## Guest

Yeah it was unreal for me as well Fant?me, although I downloaded a bad copy so I don't beleive it caused me too much discomfort.


----------



## Emmanuella

MSM said:


> Guys...if you still ahve DP and DR, dont watch the movie Waking Life...its an amazing movie but it just talks about philosophy and the maing theme is dreams and they constantly talk about life not being real and that this world is fake and a dream and whatnot. So please if you have DP/DR, DONT watch this movie!


You said don't watch the movie Waking life , I'm looking for it now , like a kid if it's forbidden , it's surely interesting for me :wink:


----------



## DRyan

I'll go ahead and add Donnie Darko to the list.


----------



## ApostasyKH

MSM said:


> Guys...if you still ahve DP and DR, dont watch the movie Waking Life...its an amazing movie but it just talks about philosophy and the maing theme is dreams and they constantly talk about life not being real and that this world is fake and a dream and whatnot. So please if you have DP/DR, DONT watch this movie!


I agree 100%. Watched it before I realized I had DP, and I started adopting some of the theories presented in there as my own. Scary stuff


----------



## Pancthulhu

Eurrrgh, I can't stand Waking Life! Found it totally pretentious and the animation style annoyed me a bit. A Scanner Darkly is amazing though! My dad took me to see A Scanner Darkly promising that, although it was weird, it wouldn't be the kind of weirdness that would freak me out. Then it turned out to be about a guy who got a dissociative disorder after taking too many drugs. Thanks dad, haha. Philip K Dick (who wrote the original novel) was a brilliant writer and it's pretty evident from his writing that he must have had some kind of dissociative disorder. The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch is great for a mindf***. It's about a guy who brings back a drug from another solar system who uses it to entrap people in a parallel universe and eventually they can't tell whether they're in the real one or not.


----------



## ROTM

If you really understand what they are talking about in waking life then it absolutely will make your DP worse, in fact I advise you not to read anything I post in the poetry forums because that might make it worse also, I've listened to a lot of the band "porcupine tree" and their music is amazing but a lot of it deals with DP and DR and the video for "fear of a blank planet" makes me feel like I'm looking into my own eyes when I watch the kid in it.


----------



## hd83

Fight Club is my FAVORITE movie! I have DP/DR but still love watching it. I pretty much have all of the lines memorized. That movie doesn't really have anything to do with DP. It's really just about making the world a better place through an unusual method. Edward Norton doesn't really have an alter ego, it's just a way of expressing that sometimes you have to dig deep and find a stronger place in yourself to accomplish your goals. Remember, it is just a movie and does not have to do with you. I used to do that a lot, but since I started taking meds, it's a lot better. You are not the movie. Hope this helps!


----------



## andreandreyes

The film Bug put me into a pretty bad state for a couple of hours but that was months before I started having Dp and Dr symptoms. My favorite part of life since I've been going through this has been dreaming. It's the only place where things seem to make sense to me. I think Philip K. Dick was an amazing man, and I think what he dealt with should be considered profoundly religious as much as it seems schizophrenic. I think if we can start utilizing our 'out-there-ness' as Dick did, we can start living more productive and happy lives. (just a thought, but it doesn't change the fact that I have no clue how to utilize my pain right now) He stated that he felt more sane after his visions than he did before them. I often think I am overly sane myself right now, and wish I was a bit more crazy so that I could cope with the world a little better. Television scares me now.


----------

